# Vehicle Detailing in the NE



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

Hello folks,

after using the services of this company on a number of occasions - i feel that i can heartily recommend them to other board users.

Very proffesional & very very enthusiastic !!!

Check the lin out :

http://www.nedetailing.co.uk


----------

